
 'Perfect black' coating can render a 3D object flat - wglb
http://ns.umich.edu/new/releases/20088-perfect-black-coating-can-render-a-3d-object-flat-raises-intriguing-dark-veil-possibility-in-astronomy
======
jerf
I was with them up until the speculation that this might explain "missing
mass". MACHOs have been generally been rejected as a viable explanation for
missing mass, and have been for a while, so creating a rather contrived
explanation for why we might not see them is _very_ late to the party.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massive_compact_halo_object#The...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massive_compact_halo_object#Theoretical_considerations)

"Somebody" ought to make a list of the 10 or 20 Mandatory Science Press
Release Topics. Every press release _must_ work in at least one of them,
regardless of how much the actual result in question must be stretched.
Honestly, Better Solar Heating should have hit the Green checkbox and you'd
think that'd be adequate....

------
rhinodog8
Any video of this? Picture might not work but a video of it being applied
would work..

------
evolvd
Any pictures of this?

~~~
peteretep
<http://xrl.us/flatmasking>

~~~
hammock
Heh yeah that was my response, "what do you think it's going to look like?"

~~~
evolvd
... come on. A picture of before and after would be great.

------
alexpeattie
Here's a (not terrific) picture of this in action:

[http://www.eurekalert.org/multimedia/pub/38262.php?from=1992...](http://www.eurekalert.org/multimedia/pub/38262.php?from=199211)

Hihger res:

[http://media.gizmodo.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2011/11/Carbon...](http://media.gizmodo.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2011/11/CarbonNanotubeForests.jpg)

------
wavephorm
And not one picture? Honestly why would someone go to all the effort of
writing so much to describe what something looks like.

~~~
nlawalker
<http://black.jpg.to/>

